# Sty(e) in eye?



## tonyshuman (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony has a bump that looks like a sty(e?) or a pimple on the top eyelid of one of his eyes. I couldn't find anything in the library, or from searching the web or this site. Has anyone seen this in a rabbit before? I guess it could also be papilloma virus as well. On the eyelid itself, it's red, and underneath the eyelid it's redder there too, and it's a bit like a bump. Closer to the eye there's a white bit, like a whitehead or skin tag. 

Tony is totally acting like himself, full of mischief as always. He doesn't like me to touch it, but then he's not that happy when I poke at his eyelids in any case. All of the bunnies get furry, mucusy eye boogers in the corner of the eye, which I (obsessively, according to my boyfriend) gently remove. They've increased lately because they've all been shedding.

**I can't get a pic tonight--camera is at work. **

I will bring it home and take a pic tomorrow, and also call the vet. The rest of my plan is to put a dab of opthalmic triple antibiotic ointment on the eye--we have some that we got from the vet for Frida, who gets globby fur mucus boogers stuck on her eye at times, and the vet said to put this stuff on her eye when she gets them. It's just triple antibiotic ointment that's sterile for eye use--no steroids or anything in it.

Has anybody seen a sty on a bunny before? Has anyone ever seen an infected bite right on the corner of the eyelid (hard to see where that came from, I don't think Muffin would do that or the other bunnies could get to him? Seen a wart on the eyelid of a bunny before?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 4, 2009)

Your description of it is sogood I can picture it in my mind butI haven't seen anything like that before. 
is there any possiblility that when you were wiping out eye boogers that you irritated the upper eyelid from wiping eyes frequently?...probably notor you would have thought of it yourself...
I'll see if i can find something but if you can'tI probably cannot either but I will give it a shot...


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 4, 2009)

This is for humans butI did see the word blepharitis in rabbit references but it wouldn't open up...

http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/blepharitis.htm


----------



## Pipp (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty sure that's covered in the Library... hang tough, let me look again. 


sas


----------



## Pipp (Sep 4, 2009)

It's not a meibomian cyst? 

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Neoplasia/chalazion.pdf


sas


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 4, 2009)

I am not sure if it is a meibomian cyst or a sty, for which the medical term is hordeolum. The difference is that a sty is actually an infected pore (like a zit) and a meibomain cyst isn't an infection. There isn't swelling. It didn't look any better this morning, but I haven't had time to call the vet yet. Thanks for your detective help, guys!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 4, 2009)

He'll be going to the vet a week from Saturday.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 4, 2009)

Misty once had this as well - looked like a sty. Followed Carolyn's advice of a warm compress to the eye a couple times a day and after a few days it went away on it's own with no issues.

*fingers crossed* for Tony.

___________
Nadia


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah I have seen the warm compress recommended--I'll try it tonight and the next few days (if Tony will let me). Thanks!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I did the warm compress twice on Friday, then forgot all weekend, and it's almost gone. Strange. I have a pic I'll upload later.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are pics of the nearly resolved stye. You can barely see it. Now that I remember, it seems that he has had a bump there that wasn't red for as long as I can remember. Maybe it flares up occasionally? I'll continue to monitor, but may cancel the vet appt.


----------

